# Fiesta st and a big makeover



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Well guys its been ages since i last posted on here for one reason or another but since the last post i have had numerous details on all 3 coloured focus RS cars, Vanquish S, Cayenne GTS,DB9,Flying Spur,RS6, Numerous Porsches,Ferraris including my first Enzo, at last a bit of a play with a Veyron,Jetskis, and my own endless testing amounts of flat black cars. I have taken photo`s of all of them but due to lack of time and other factors i will try to get some of them put up in the near future.

In the mean time my new girlfriend asked me to sort her pride and joy Fiesta ST out with some serious TLC and i thought well it cant be that bad so here goes.

I took the car to my unit and got some before pics.

Wheels and brakes looking a little sorry for themselves.










Brake dust inground into the rims.



















Some damage noticed on the stripe.










Interior was pretty bad.



















Engine bay also in a bad way.



















Plenty more dirt to get off.










The drivers footwell










I just could not really get my head over how bad it was and what i had taken on, originally i thought i would have the best part of 24 hours but it was not going to be long enough.










The usual female car boot.










Even a dinner plate in the glovebox.










First was to get the car jacked up and get the wheels off to sort those brakes out, a coat of hi build primer and a light coat of silver to match the stripes although at a later stage i changed my mind and ended up removing them all again and going for a graphite grey.










Under arches dirty too.










The inside of the wheels is a real annoying area so i dont have any issues with removing them and being a mechanic by trade from many years ago i never worry about whipping the wheels off, so please no comments about making sure you dont leave excess paint on the discs or leading edge of the hubs or tightening the wheels back up correctly. Yes it was all done.










The insides of the wheels are soaked in Auto Rae Chems non acidic wheel bright.










A couple of washes and the aid of a Swissvax wheel brush and the rims were looking great with only some light tar and pitting.










All arches washed and dried and then given a coat of Swissvax Motorshine to make all future maintainence much easier.










Wheels back on. Firstly clayed and a coat of jetseal 109 added to the inner rims, the faces yet to be treated.










A slight amount of pitting to the faces would need some attention.



















The wheels then clayed with Swissvax clay.










With all the wheels sorted just a coat of cleaner fluid and Autobahn to be added later it was onto the washing of all the shuts, engine bay and paintwork.










A second foaming with a good thick mix.










Overmatts needing a good wet vac.










The engine all dried and given a coat of motorshine one of my favourite products and last for so long its unreal.





































The mats all wet vacuumed and coated in Scotchguard.










Onto the interior and pedals toothbrushed.










Seats and all hide scrubbed with the Swissvax leather brush and PH Neutral leather cleaner.










This was a clean white towel just on the drivers seat.










The Swissvax leather milk was then added and the seats came up a treat.










Interior all finished.



















Then its onto the paintwork. The clay is carried out in this order after the Motorshine is added to ensure any overspray is removed.










Plenty of tar and contamination



















It was then all rewashed and dried with the drying towels and the silverline hand held leafblower. Into the unit and switch on the Halogens.










The usual swirls.



















The paint readings were sensible with this being the average.










Test area after a few different attempts gave me Fast cut plus on a medium 3m pad although hologrammes would need some attention later.










A quick 50/50










50/50 with brinkmann no refining after fcp at this stage.



















A little refining done to break up the monotony of fast cut



















Some more swirls










Much better










Plenty of hollogrammes after FCP but just some ultrafina to refine and they will soon be gone.










After all the refining was carried out i had luckily kept the dust to a minimum so a good wipe down and vacuum of the windows was all that was needed.

Then onto some of the detailing work, tail pipes given a tickle.










Pneu and Autobahn added to the wheel faces.










Seal feed to all rubbers.










Then onto 3 coats of Best of show over the next couple of days.










A 3 day detail in total with not so many of the final photos coming out very well due to lack of tripod, that will teach me to leave it so long in between write ups.

























































































cs/caye

I will try not too leave it so long next time guys, i have an LP640 roadster coming up and a Fairline so will keep you informed.

Thanks again for looking.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome work :thumb: that was in a right mess before hand :doublesho
am I the only one who isn't too keen on the blue half of the dashboard?...


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking good.

Passed you today going through SB. love your 50/50 Audi.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> awesome work :thumb: that was in a right mess before hand :doublesho
> am I the only one who isn't too keen on the blue half of the dashboard?...


I know what you mean, she thought that when she bought it but the good items of spec outweigh it and to be honest you get used to it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

glyn waxmaster said:


> I know what you mean, she thought that when she bought it but the good items of spec outweigh it and to be honest you get used to it.


certain well specced little cars  the top part of the dashboard in mine is a light grey, which i wasn't too keen on to start with tbh but it goes well with the red/black seats I think


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice work Glyn :thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellent turnaround mate, really love these cars especially when clean :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking good old timer.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, thats a great improvement :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Roy said:


> Nice work Glyn :thumb:


thanks roy i hope you are well


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Emerald Detailing said:


> Looking good old timer.


cheers youngster


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

very very nice work glyn. 
i do like these, used to have the front seats from one in my focus and they were the best investment i made. hugged me just right and no slide around


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Great work. Hope she appreciates it!!!


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Brilliant job, i bought an ST this week, its swirled quite badly and im hoping to give it a good detail tomorrow. Weather permitting.

Brilliant wee cars


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work fella.... I actually lol'd at the dinner plate!

BTW, your bottle could do with a little correction


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice hob bud hope the gf made up for that one :lol:


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Great work mate,looks like a different car :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

You certainly took on a challenge there. Great work :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

That poor ST was in a right mess!! The Swissvax motor shine looks very impressive.

Great turn around :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Now we want to see a write up of the murci next.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work Glyn, good to see you back


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice transformation there - rewarding to see a little car getting TLC like that, really shows off your skills well to turn around a daily driver that takes a daily beating into looking as good as that :thumb:


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

fantastic turn around mate,


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

great turn around


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Glyn :thumb:

Neil


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great turn round:thumb:


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

glyn waxmaster said:


> Interior was pretty bad.


Cracking transformation.
Had one of these myself in White a few years ago.
But please lose the CV joint gear shift gaitor
Really quick, cheap and simple job.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Stunning turn around :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

great work on what was a real mess


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice work Glyn, you were right that was long overdue. Bet her friends are all queuing up now for the same treatment you lucky man.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

cracking work Glyn!

where are the shots of the little helper?


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely job by you, hope she was happy with your efforts...

I was the same with my wife's choice, her's has the blue upper dash but it does sort of go with the seats and blue stripes on a white motor. I use raceglaze of all the interior and it subdues the blue a littel so make it even more bearable.

You should get her one of these for a tenner as its a real improvement over the rubber one and takes 10 minutes to fit:
http://www.fordpartsuk.com/shop/fiesta_mk6_gear_lever_synthetic_leather_gaiter_87.htm


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Excellent work and you really need to not leave it soo long in future, if you had to do write up for all the ones you have missed out, you would need a month off detailing just to get them done


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Good to hear from you again Glyn, thats some transformation matey.:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work - dinner plate in the glove box - priceless :thumb: 

Done one of these last year, very rewarding car to work on.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Superb turn around. :thumbs:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys, the gear lever one is spot on and new one ordered. Nice to know i ve been missed. Keep your eyes peeled for the Murci lp640 roadster i started today, it was bad


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Great job glyn :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Killer work!


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice top work mate,my missus also has a fiesta ST in black,wot a turnaround :thumb:


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

brilliant work

some serious orbing going on in some of your pics, you have ghosts lol


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Its the second item i have seen this one, i love this detail alot.

Thanks for posting up.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great work, what a difference :thumb:


----------

